# Northern New Jersey



## plowwithdodge (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok the heat has broken so when will the flakes start to fly? I have not seen too much discussion about the northern New Jersey/lower New York weather. Any body have any La Nina weather predicitons?


----------



## joee0914 (Oct 2, 2011)

We just sent out apprx 20,000 fliers this week and plan to do another 10,000 in a month for those last min people.

My prediction is a bad winter... Lotta acorns = Lotta snow


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

think yo uare right jow i have acorns coming off my oaks but my landscaper friend there arent that many or " none" idk lol we'll see. where in morris are you joe?


----------



## joee0914 (Oct 2, 2011)

WhitePlowr;1317893 said:


> think yo uare right jow i have acorns coming off my oaks but my landscaper friend there arent that many or " none" idk lol we'll see. where in morris are you joe?


Im right in east hanover


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm hearing in general slightly below average temps, and above average precip.... which should (hopefully) equal SNOW- and lots of it! I'd love to have a repeat of last winter! payup


----------



## jdiller (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel like this winter will be worse than last winter. It's gonna snow early and often.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Possible 6" for north jersey counties saturday. find me a landscaper that isnt swearing right now .


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

im putting on my mount to the jeep right now and wiring it . so much fun lol


----------

